# Shift slider bug still there



## quantum (Dec 2, 2013)

Still no fix. 
In Develop module I like to shift and then move slider to have a finer  adjustment. When I do this on Windows 7 Pro LR 5.2 the cursor  dissappears.
I've sent a bug report off ages ago. Still no news.

Arrgh - small thing but annoying.

John


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 2, 2013)

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/
There is an updated version of Lightroom 5.3. Its a "Release Candidate" and many bug fixes.
More info is available at the link above.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm sure you've already told me... but shift-slider bug?  Point me to the bug report please?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Dec 2, 2013)

Appears to be working fine in 5.3RC


----------

